# Moebius/Revell Differences?



## Spookyville (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, quick question to anyone in the know as I have read conflicting info/opinions on this one! 
Specifically in relation to the MkVII Viper and the Galactica models are the kits identical using same moulds or is one more refined and "better" than the other? Thanks.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Not sure where you have seen anything "conflicting" the Moebius kits have absolutely nothing in common with the old Monogram Galactica kits. 100% new and 100% different. The Moebius kits are better too.


----------



## Spookyville (Feb 22, 2014)

Talking about the current Revell ones not the old old monogram ones. Was going to post a URL but can't until I have made 5 posts.


----------



## Spookyville (Feb 22, 2014)

So going to have fill this thread with a a bit of fluff


----------



## Spookyville (Feb 22, 2014)

Until my post count is up to the required amount


----------



## Spookyville (Feb 22, 2014)

One more post should do it... (apologies to the admins for this)


----------



## Spookyville (Feb 22, 2014)

Finally 

Talking about these specifically in comparison to the Moebuis counterparts:

http://www.revell.de/en/products/model-building/space-scifi/id/04987.html

http://www.revell.de/en/products/model-building/space-scifi/id/04989.html

tia.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell handles Moebius kits for European sales. They generally are not available in the USA anyway so its rather moot. But yeah for those kits, they are just the Moebius kits reboxed for German sales.


----------



## Spookyville (Feb 22, 2014)

Should qualify I am from the UK, (seen as the internet is worldwide these days) and not US based. Over here we have the ability to purchase either from various sources including ebay but the Revell kits are literally half the price of the Moebius ones generally.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In that case definitely buy the Revell kits. They ARE the Moebius kits reboxed.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Boy. That's quite a hoot. I thought the Revell Germany Vipers were totally different molds/products than the Moebius peoducts. 

Interestingly, someone did a "side by side" build up of both products, further confusing me on the subject. Hmmmmm......


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell Germany started reboxing some Moebius kits a few years ago. The 1/25 Semi truck being the first, I think. The Skipjack is also sold in a Revell box. 

I am not sure Moebius kits are widely, and officially, imported into Europe. Prices and availability on actual Moebius kits in Europe seem high and spotty, with places like eBay or buying from the US being options. So, if you do live in Europe, the Revell kits would be the way to go. Same kit, different box. Most likely all Revell does is buy bagged kits from Moebius and puts them in Revell boxes. That is what they do with Hasegawa, Italeri, Zvezda kit, which they also handle.


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, they are the same as moebius kits although the Galactica has a slightly different decal sheet.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Apart from the boxes the Revell and Moebius kits are the same. I picked up the Viper MkII from Hobbycraft before Xmas and the Revell Skipjack last week. I got the Skipjack much cheaper than the Moebius boxing too.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

kdaracal said:


> Boy. That's quite a hoot. I thought the Revell Germany Vipers were totally different molds/products than the Moebius


The Mk II and VIi are identical. The Revell Mk I is NOT the new Moebius one, but the very old Monogramm kit.

The Galactica contains a. ore complete decal sheet in the Revell version, with large decals for the hangar bay garages in the main hull featuring fake hull detail and the red stripes of light.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell USA had sold the old Monogram Mk. I kit in the past but it has been discontinued for years

The Moebius kits are reboxed for sale in Europe by Revell Germany.


----------

